# First Trail Ride!... How to prepare?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Besides getting your horse ready be sure you are. 
Things to take or have ready:
Give yourself and your horse a spray of insect repellent. Apply some sunblock and take some with you. In your saddle bag suggestions:
Chap stick 
Water 
Hard candy like Jolly Ranchers
extra sunblock 
Bandanna for multiple uses like wetting to cool yourself and your horse down
Hoof pick 
Granola bars (some that your horse will like too) 
Camera (check batteries) 
GPS (again check batteries)
Wet Wipes- They sell small individually wrapped towelettes that are nice to have in your pack for washing hands or potty emergencys. 
Bug repellent towelettes for you and your horse if you need to reapply
Hat or Helmet
I think thats pretty much my short list of whats either in my pack or ready to go at any time  Be sure to have fun!


----------

